# How to use wifi transfer, wifi direct ?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I have read about the WiFi transfer between two nearby androids, but I'm not familiar with how it works. Some people use 'Flash transfer' or 'Superbeam' such apps to do the job and some uses the wifi direct service. My phone has this app called WiFi direct inbuilt. But I don't understand how it works. The phone provides no guide for it either.
I looked up in google, but the direction did not match with what I'm seeing in my phone.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some reading on it Wi-Fi Direct: what it is and why you should care | News | TechRadar
This is from Samsung and their devices What is Wi-Fi Direct™, and how do I use it on my Samsung Galaxy S® Relay™ 4G? : T-Mobile Cell Phones | Samsung It should be pretty similar for other devices.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Some reading on it Wi-Fi Direct: what it is and why you should care | News | TechRadar
> This is from Samsung and their devices What is Wi-Fi Directâ¢, and how do I use it on my Samsung Galaxy SÂ® Relayâ¢ 4G? : T-Mobile Cell Phones | Samsung It should be pretty similar for other devices.


Yes, I read those before, as I said. And I exclusively meant the Samsung article. It's written for a much older version of android you can see. Mine is 4.4 and I haven't found anywhere this P2P thing it is asking for... Enabling and functioning is far way...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google can help Inside Galaxy: Samsung Galaxy S4: How to Enable and Use Wi-Fi Direct Feature to Transfer Files in Android 4.4 Kitkat


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Google can help Inside Galaxy: Samsung Galaxy S4: How to Enable and Use Wi-Fi Direct Feature to Transfer Files in Android 4.4 Kitkat


A bit confusing...
All the articles, even which you mentioned, are saying this way two androids connects directly and all other access points should be disabled or they will end when WiFi direct gets enabled. But this last article you gave is saying the phones must be connected to same network before they transfer files. Means if there is not active network, two WiFi enabled androids cant transfer files ? That's absurd almost ! I saw my friends used xander without any network connection ( formerly flash transfer) - it does the same thing with ease, just as an third party app.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're supposed to make the wifi connection as far as I am aware between the 2 devices.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Ah what a blessing. I just found the WiFi direct option in WiFi when it's enabled. Will now see it requires a network connection or not.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Most of what I see recommends a third party app for best results but not having kitkat I can't say if it really is required https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=lf-EVOXaDcPH8gfS-IDQDA


----------

